# Please Help! Craftsman lt1000 will not start, backfires?



## CraftsmanTools (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello, I have a 2002 craftsman lawn mower (model 917271910 with engine 407777-0167-e1) the engine is a 20 hp briggs intek v-twin. About two or three years ago, it stopped running. We had someone look at it and said it has a bad flywheel. About two months ago, we finally got a good used flywheel, put it all back together, put a new air filter, fuel filter, new spark plugs, fresh fuel and oil, and it still would not start. so I pulled the carb, rebuilt it and then it would turn over very slowly. So I adjusted the valves. I tried it again, (with starter fluid) and it would only run for a few seconds and shut off. So I removed the fuel cap, checked to make sure that nothing was blocking the fuel line, left the cap off, and tried again. Nothing. So then I put a new fuel line on, and it would not even run for a few seconds after that. So I put it away, and now, two months later, got it back out, put a new fuel pump on, and still would not fire. it would also spin, and and stop like something was binding up, and spin again. So i readjusted the valves again, and got it to stop doing that. Now, when I try to start it, it backfires out the intake. I am getting very upset. any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
It sounds as though the compression release,on the camshaft may be broken or defective.
Unfortunately,the cam is no longer available. These engines were noted for being problematical.
You could check the timing key,to see if it is sheared. Even a small mark on the timing key,will give problems.


----------

